# Employment!



## SparkGod147% (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone knows any companies in nyc lookin to hire electricians helper??? Having no luck finding employment fresh out of vocational school.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

SparkGod147% said:


> Anyone knows any companies in nyc lookin to hire electricians helper??? Having no luck finding employment fresh out of vocational school.


 what school did you go to? They offer no employment assistance? Etc in copiague long island i know helps guys get their foot in the door with small companies, may not be the best situations but you gain experience


----------



## SparkGod147% (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah they help us find jobs its just not moving fast enuff .. They do 50% and its up to us to do the other 50% its just that on my side im having no luck people i call want helpers with 3 years exp.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

SparkGod147% said:


> Yeah they help us find jobs its just not moving fast enuff .. They do 50% and its up to us to do the other 50% its just that on my side im having no luck people i call want helpers with 3 years exp.


 keep trying man. Knock on peoples doors call everynumber in the phonebook, on craigslist etc. Someone will give you a shot. Im out in long island, not much i can do to help.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

SparkGod147% said:


> Yeah they help us find jobs its just not moving fast enuff .. They do 50% and its up to us to do the other 50% its just that on my side im having no luck people i call want helpers with 3 years exp.


Are you willing to commute at the other side of the river aka NJ?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Giorgio.g said:


> Are you willing to commute at the other side of the river aka NJ?


 what part of jersey are you in?


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> what part of jersey are you in?


North NJ. 25 minutes from either GWB or LT.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Giorgio.g said:


> North NJ. 25 minutes from either GWB or LT.


 i want out of long island in the near future. Maybe ill send you a pm one day


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> i want out of long island in the near future. Maybe ill send you a pm one day


Funny thing is that I am getting married in 2 months and I am moving to the Ol' Westbury , Looking to also get my licenses in Nassau and operate out of NJ and LI, Let me know if you decide to make a move and amybe work something out.:thumbup:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Giorgio.g said:


> Funny thing is that I am getting married in 2 months and I am moving to the Ol' Westbury , Looking to also get my licenses in Nassau and operate out of NJ and LI, Let me know if you decide to make a move and amybe work something out.:thumbup:


 old westbury? Hope you have a small fortune in the bank :thumbup:


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> old westbury? Hope you have a small fortune in the bank :thumbup:


My Fiance parents do :thumbup: (Persian & Jew) I'm just an old spanish boy.


----------

